# My 2002 Sentra GXE



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

Right after I washed it.



















I know you like those hubs.

Its also for sale...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll give you 2Gs, thats my final offer! 

Looks clean, and stock!


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

ASsman said:


> I'll give you 2Gs, thats my final offer!
> 
> Looks clean, and stock!


2 Gs? Man, the Hub Caps alone are worth that.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hehehehe, nice car regardless. Now to wash mine, and post some pics.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

How about 30 shillings and a fat goose?


----------

